

Idea Sunday – In Real Life? [Bay Area] - markhall

I&#x27;m a big fan of the weekly threads on HN every sunday where people list business and product ideas. I&#x27;m wondering if anyone is interested in doing that at an in-person gathering. 
It would be a great way to connect with people and casually brainstorm ideas. Anyone interested?
======
natch
Sharing ideas is a double edged sword. Once you leave, you enter some touchy
territory where people think (or, just as bad, you FEAR people think) you
copied their ideas, when you actually already had the idea yourself. It's
better to just not show up to this kind of thing.

Even if the ideas are all "freely given" that doesn't solve all the problems.
Some of the problems are problems of perception, and some are problems of
inhibition, some are relationship problems, and some are legal problems.

Hacking sessions, where you actually get stuff done, on the other hand, are
great. Idea sessions, not so much. Just my two cents.

~~~
krapp
>Sharing ideas is a double edged sword. Once you leave, you enter some touchy
territory where people think (or, just as bad, you FEAR people think) you
copied their ideas, when you actually already had the idea yourself. It's
better to just not show up to this kind of thing.

This is the reason authors (especially famous authors) will often refuse to
read fan works or manuscripts or acknowledge reading fan fiction forums -
anything they write in the future with even a remote resemblance to anything
they read by a fan is a lawsuit waiting to happen.

That said... Idea Sunday is an awesome idea. And Screenshot Saturday.

